# 4 strokes and poons



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a topaz that I fish tarpon out of in Venice. But I just recently bought a boat that has twin Honda 4 strokes. These motors are the so quite! I got in the water to see what they sound like compared to 2 strokes and it is night and day. Has anyone had any luck trolling behind a 4 stroke? Do they spoke tarpon like the 2 strokes? I know my inboard doesnt


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't even think about it. They will spook tarpon just as bad as any other outboard.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

I keep hearing about 2 strokes spooking tarpon but the guides in Coasta Rica don't seem to have this problem. Is this just a Texas myth along the same lines as the school of thought that says you must wade neck deep in the water to catch trout? I see those idoits all the time. Their boats anchored up, they're neck deep in the water, I'm a 100 yards further out drilling the trout in my boat. idiots.


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

All engines have to spook fish to some degree, whether they are the loudest or quitest, just because of the vibrations it gives off. I would assume that a 4 stroke would be better than a 2 stroke and the inboard gas would be the best. 

But, done right you can catch fish in any of them. Maybe not in your prop wash, but around the boat. Especially when in deeper water. I was watching a show on tarpon fishing in Boca Grande. The captain had the engine running the entire time and the guy on the bow caught 4 or 5. They were fishing 38 ft. of water.

My .02


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

With my inboard boat I have caught them 2 feet behind the wheel. They will Scare the S*$#% out of you. Almost jump in the boat.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Look guys, I've tried it many times and it is a definate problem here. If it weren't, none of the guides would be using trolling motors for tarpon. Gas inboard is ok, though. Scott will same the same thing.


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

I have caught tarpon on trolled pops behind a 4-stroke Honda. However, if your around other boats that are persuing fish w/ their trolling motors, I would suggest to kill the big motor and do the same. Trolling with the outboard is usually done only when we are in an area where we know the tarpon should be, but just havn't seen them yet (bottom machine or surface). Whether you use an inboaord (gas / diesel), 4-stroke outboard or a trolling motor, you should always refrain from plowing through a school of fish.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

The 4 stroke is indeed quieter to us, but the exhaust is still through the hub.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

anything that exhausts throught the prop is gonna spook northern gulf tarpon.....inboards are the best, of course, but trolling motor(s) are the way to go.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Insinuating a northern gulf tarpon is different then a southern gulf tarpon????? Hhmmm??? I'ld have to scratch my head on that one. A tarpon, is a tarpon, is a tarpon.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

My understanding of the Silverking guys (plagg et all) is they troll **** pops. I know they have trolling motors (36 volts and carry up to 6 batts--jeez where am I gonna fit 6 batts?). Are they trolling with the trolling motors or their main engines and using the tm to navigate around located schools?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

They are definitely trolling with their trolling motors and using the outboard motor to get infront of moving bait or fish.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Trolling with trolling motors instead of outboards is the best way. Outboards have two draw backs - speed and noise. Most outboards you can't get the boat to go slow enough. Then you have the exhaust through the hub. I was always told inboard diesels didn't work because of the noise... I got mine down to the right speed with a trolling valve and the first time I put baits out, I got a strike in less than five minutes and landed the first fish. What I have found is that they don't strike the close baits like they did with my gas inboard. But they hit the medium and long baits just fine. The closest to the boat they've hit is the fifteen second line. The five and ten second lines which used to produce so well on my Shamrock don't get hit on the diesel boat. The trolling motor guys get tons and tons of strikes. I think trolling motors produce the best of all. So buy batteries - lots of them!!!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

cpthook20 said:


> They are definitely trolling with their trolling motors and using the outboard motor to get infront of moving bait or fish.


They don't use their outboards for that either unless they are covering a lot of ground (like a few hundred yards).


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

mike(cpthook20) & i were shooting the chit rather than fish'n 

...have many of u experienced fish that appear to be checking you out when you recently stopped the boat, trolling and/or drifting?

there is a part of me that believes they a looking for food like a shrimpers cull...

we've seen the run from outboards but been able troll right into them...

run up on or even idle into one or more boats ain't gunna make u any friends...with the many hours it takes to find and catch these fish, *slow down*, go waaay up wind/drift or use a trolling motor...it's that simple... 

tight lips & lines

kenny


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

yep, i hear what your saying...i was just stating that those are the only tarpon i know....i don't know if the flats south florida tarpon are as engine shy as these up here are...hehehe


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I think Scott's response sums it all up. I also think if they are hungry they may tolerate a little more noise to get a bait from an outboard but for the most part its all about inboards or trolling motors.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

No *****, a fish is a fish tarpon, marlin, dolphin, tuna, reds, etc. Bottom line. Out-boards have a smaller prop, wich turns higher rpm's, wich creats a high pitch noise under water- swim under water and listen while a boat is running, you will be able to hear a boats prop that is over 100 yards away, very rarley will you hear the exauhst. I'm confident that the prop noise is what spooks tarpon. I have, with my Suzuki 4 stroke, idled up to a school of fish and have not had the school spook- on several accounts, about 95% of the time. I have also bump trolled with the school and not had the school spook. If you go hauling *** up to the school and then shut down- your done- good luck on fishing that school. I'm not an expert, just basing my thoughts/opions based upon experiences.


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*diesel inboards*

Scott,
We fished for years with twin diesel inboards in LA and caught tons and tons of fish. And if I'm not mistaken, the ol Mr Todd had twin diesel inboards as well and everyone knows how many fish they have caught.


----------

